# A DIY Primer



## RichJB (21/11/17)

Hi all

A lot of new people are entering the DIY scene. It can be quite a daunting prospect and the new DIYer usually has a lot of questions that need to be answered. I've put together a relatively brief primer which addresses most of those questions and gives some pointers on the key decisions, processes and purchases to help you get started. 

I've attached the primer to this post in pdf format. If you're new to DIY or considering starting DIY, hopefully it will be of some help to you.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 27 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Patrick (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Hi all
> 
> A lot of new people are entering the DIY scene. It can be quite a daunting prospect and the new DIYer usually has a lot of questions that need to be answered. I've put together a relatively brief primer which addresses most of those questions and gives some pointers on the key decisions, processes and purchases to help you get started.
> 
> I've attached the primer to this post in pdf format. If you're new to DIY or considering starting DIY, hopefully it will be of some help to you.


I was hoping that you would start a seperate thread for this. 

I wish that I had access to something like this when I started. It's clear, well-written and encompasses a wealth of useful information. Thanks @RichJB .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Patrick (21/11/17)

@Silver it's time to jump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzilla (21/11/17)

If your new to mixing or even just interested in finding out about it, give this document a read!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/17)

Thread has been stickied 
Haven't gone through the doc @RichJB but am looking forward to 
Taking cue from @Andre to sticky 

Thank you @RichJB !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (21/11/17)

Oh wow! Well done @RichJB! This is one amazing document! Very very informative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/11/17)

A very informative read and logically laid out @RichJB - a no-fuss, no-frills, easy read. 
This is a great explanation of just how simple DIY should be. 
Well done !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Hi all
> 
> A lot of new people are entering the DIY scene. It can be quite a daunting prospect and the new DIYer usually has a lot of questions that need to be answered. I've put together a relatively brief primer which addresses most of those questions and gives some pointers on the key decisions, processes and purchases to help you get started.
> @RichJB Another outstanding primer! @Admin RichJB deserves a medal for his hard work, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (21/11/17)

Great primer @RichJB. Informative, logically laid out, easy to read, good for beginners and intermediate DIY'ers.
Thanks for sharing your knowledge

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/11/17)

Awesome job @RichJB . Great read for everyone involved in mixing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Animefaerie (25/11/17)

Thanks @RichJB this is a must read for all DIY newbies! Including links to stores was very helpful too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/17)

Well done @RichJB ! Read it from beginning to end. Perfect for new mixers. Even useful pointers for more experienced mixers.
We tend to forget that vaping may be saving thousands of lives. The next "big thing" in vaping should be to attract new vapers. Many won't even consider it because it can be far more expensive than smoking. At around R 130 for 30ml of juice, vaping is more expensive than smoking (especially at the beginning when buying hardware). At around R 1 per ml, which is possible with diy, it is way cheaper than smoking. 
If your document convinces even a handful of smokers to commit to vaping (because they now see it as an affordable alternative), you may have substantially contributed to saving lives.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/11/17)

Excellent

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (28/11/17)

Thx @RichJB. Im new to diy mixing, and very interested. Going to read the doc now, and my first diy juice delivery should arrive tomorrow. 

Bought myself a half liter of 3mg 70/30 premix from clyrolinx, and 4 flavours, a couple of syringes and bottles. Can't wait to make my first vape mail post.

Not looking forward to shaking bottles for 30 minutes plus. Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (28/11/17)

Don't worry, you don't need to shake for that long, heh. Good luck with it and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yolandre (21/2/18)

Many, many, many thanks @RichJB!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (13/4/18)

Thanks @RichJB 
This is just what i was looking for, basic concentrates to have on hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zack (13/7/18)

I used a drill and a clamp to shake things up. Be careful when you do this that the bottle does not fly out and lose all your juice.
I followed this video so i could get the hang of things, but its really simple especially if you've read some material before hand.


Good luck.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (21/7/18)

Thanks so much @RichJB !!!
Decided to climb on the DIY train and this was a 
Huge help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/18)

Only finished reading this the other day @RichJB 

Such a well written DIY primer!
Thank you again

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (2/11/18)

I've been thinking about going DIY. This primer has convinced me to do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz (2/11/18)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I've been thinking about going DIY. This primer has convinced me to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Morix (2/4/19)

RichJB said:


> Hi all
> 
> A lot of new people are entering the DIY scene. It can be quite a daunting prospect and the new DIYer usually has a lot of questions that need to be answered. I've put together a relatively brief primer which addresses most of those questions and gives some pointers on the key decisions, processes and purchases to help you get started.
> 
> I've attached the primer to this post in pdf format. If you're new to DIY or considering starting DIY, hopefully it will be of some help to you.



Will definitely check it out. Thanx pal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (11/4/19)

RichJB said:


> Hi all
> 
> A lot of new people are entering the DIY scene. It can be quite a daunting prospect and the new DIYer usually has a lot of questions that need to be answered. I've put together a relatively brief primer which addresses most of those questions and gives some pointers on the key decisions, processes and purchases to help you get started.
> 
> I've attached the primer to this post in pdf format. If you're new to DIY or considering starting DIY, hopefully it will be of some help to you.


I see in your primer you mention putting the Nicotine in the freezer, does it freeze solid (i.e. need to defrost before use), or stay liquid like vodka? I would also like to know, if I mix larger batches, would it help or harm the life of the juice if the mixed juice is kept in the fridge? If I can store them in the fridge, should I steep at room temp first, or can the steep be done in the fridge too?
TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

IF your nic is PG based, I dont think it will freeze:


https://askavantor.secure.force.com...e-and-Ethylene-Glycol-Solutions-1403714883826

and to my knowledge, wich is still getting there regarding DIY-ing, I can be wrong. The fridge slows the steeping process down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> IF your nic is PG based, I dont think it will freeze:
> View attachment 163385
> 
> https://askavantor.secure.force.com...e-and-Ethylene-Glycol-Solutions-1403714883826
> ...


Thank you!
My Nic is VG based, so will try a small sample to see if it goes solid.
So if steeping is slowed by the fridge, will the fridge also slow degradation AFTER the steep has been done?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Thank you!
> My Nic is VG based, so will try a small sample to see if it goes solid.
> So if steeping is slowed by the fridge, will the fridge also slow degradation AFTER the steep has been done?



found this:


https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/10/how-store-e-liquid.html

Hilarious Article Title but very informative, well put out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/4/19)

Your nic won't freeze solid, PG is one of the main ingredients in anti-freeze.

I imagine keeping the juice in the fridge after mixing would delay steeping slightly. There is no reason to do it, though. Flavours last a lot longer in juice than they do in the concentrate bottle. It's highly unlikely that any ingredient in a juice will degrade before you vape it. Although you may get fading with certain flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

Just on a side note, thank you very much for this Primer @RichJB , its been incredibly insightful and helpful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (11/4/19)

Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn, I'm glad you found it useful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> found this:
> View attachment 163386
> 
> https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/10/how-store-e-liquid.html
> ...


This is gold, everyone should read through this! 
My DYI juice will be going in the spare fridge in the garage, inside a shoe box, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (11/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just on a side note, thank you very much for this Primer @RichJB , its been incredibly insightful and helpful!


Agreed @RichJB, there is no reason why anyone can't succeed if paying careful attention to this guide, well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I see in your primer you mention putting the Nicotine in the freezer, does it freeze solid (i.e. need to defrost before use), or stay liquid like vodka? I would also like to know, if I mix larger batches, would it help or harm the life of the juice if the mixed juice is kept in the fridge? If I can store them in the fridge, should I steep at room temp first, or can the steep be done in the fridge too?
> TIA



Hi @CJB85
What I do is if I order a few bottles of nic, I keep one out of the freezer in my vape cupboard to use. The others go into a little plastic tub in the freezer. I use PG nic. They dont freeze solid but obviously they get very cold. So before I use one, I take it out the freezer and put it into my cupboard when the bottle I am using is nearly empty. It gets to room temp after a few hours I guess. No problems.

With regards to mixed DIY juice (I dont mix that much) and store bought juices, I don't put them in the fridge or the freezer. Just in a dark cupboard at room temp. I have several juices that I have vaped after 2 or 3 years (and I know them) and they are just fine. There have been one or two that tasted a bit odd. But I'd say 95% of my juices I have are just fine in the dark cupboard - even after a long time. The nic degrades with heat and light. So if you leave it in the sun on the dashboard inside your hot car for a few hours, it will probably make an impact.

I recall once at a mini vape gathering (breakfast/lunch) in the old days with @Paulie - he put one of his DIY juices on the table. We were sitting outside in the hot sun and it was a scorcher of a day. A few hours later, the juice had changed colour already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (1/9/20)

RichJB said:


> Hi all
> 
> A lot of new people are entering the DIY scene. It can be quite a daunting prospect and the new DIYer usually has a lot of questions that need to be answered. I've put together a relatively brief primer which addresses most of those questions and gives some pointers on the key decisions, processes and purchases to help you get started.
> 
> I've attached the primer to this post in pdf format. If you're new to DIY or considering starting DIY, hopefully it will be of some help to you.


Thanks so much, have downloaded to read when there are no distractions. Thanks for the video link @Zack

Reactions: Like 3


----------

